# Bull Lovers Thread



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

The bull is an amazing animal.  Highly intelligent, beautiful, powerful and very photogenic! 

This is Yujrav.  He is a champion breeding bull and a magnificent specimen.  Yujrav lives in India with his owner. He's a beauty, isn't he?   He likes eating apples.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

He's a beefy looking fellow - no pun intended....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

He's a beefy looking fellow - no pun intended....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice looking animals.

but when it comes to bull, if I can't throw it, I want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

He's a beefy looking fellow - no pun intended....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2016)

calm down, you're stuttering


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

It's my computer.  It triple posted on its own.  It's in bull mode.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nice looking animals.
> 
> but when it comes to bull, if I can't throw it, I want nothing to do with it.



But they can throw you.  That should count for something.........


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

He looks like a lamb - but I wouldn't count on it.......


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 18, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> He looks like a lamb - but I wouldn't count on it.......




I notice they cut his horns.
From what I've heard, they do that with the ones that dont' play well with others.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 18, 2016)

My bull is polled, Will.  The horns make them dangerous to handle.  They play rough with or without horns.  It is the nature of the bull!  lol.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 21, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > He looks like a lamb - but I wouldn't count on it.......
> ...


 Or he's polled...i.e., doesn't have horns to begin with lol.

Bulls are dangerous. Don't let anybody tell you differently. People are killed by their pet bulls on a regular basis.


----------



## koshergrl (Jan 21, 2016)

Jeremiah said:


> My bull is polled, Will.  The horns make them dangerous to handle.  They play rough with or without horns.  It is the nature of the bull!  lol.


 Thank you!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 21, 2016)

Coolest bulls out there....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 21, 2016)

But still the best....
The Texas LongHorn.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)

How precious is this face?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)

He's a magnificent bull!


----------



## Bonzi (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Toro (Jan 23, 2016)

I appreciate Jeremiah starting this thread.

I didn't know I had a fan!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2016)

You won't think they are so cute when one is chasing after you when you walk across the field to go to the fishing pond...


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 23, 2016)

My cousin and I got lost in the woods one day, and we came across a big field (part of a farm), and there was a bull on the other side of the field, so we thought we would be fine to stay on our side and get to the fence to climb it and get out to the street.  As soon as the bull saw us, he started running towards us.  We screamed and ran and jumped over the fence and just kept running and never even looked back!    He was pretty far away, but it was still pretty scary and made the adrenaline pump.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> You won't think they are so cute when one is chasing after you when you walk across the field to go to the fishing pond...


You'll have to stay out of my yard then.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> My cousin and I got lost in the woods one day, and we came across a big field (part of a farm), and there was a bull on the other side of the field, so we thought we would be fine to stay on our side and get to the fence to climb it and get out to the street.  As soon as the bull saw us, he started running towards us.  We screamed and ran and jumped over the fence and just kept running and never even looked back!    He was pretty far away, but it was still pretty scary and made the adrenaline pump.



Yes, they will chase you.  Good thing you and your friend got over the fence, Chris!.  They also chase trucks, cars, anything moving is a target.  It depends on whether the farmer uses a shock stick but if he does - you can yell ho! and hold a stick up in the air and if he sees it he'll stop dead in his tracks.  When people are in "their territory" they can be very aggressive.  It's instinctive.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 26, 2016)

I remember back in high school days we'd go pick mushrooms and occasionally this mean ass bull would be in the particular pasture we had to cross.
    We solved the issue by having someone go to the far end of the pasture and get the bulls attention while we hauled ass across.


----------



## ChrisL (Jan 26, 2016)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I remember back in high school days we'd go pick mushrooms and occasionally this mean ass bull would be in the particular pasture we had to cross.
> We solved the issue by having someone go to the far end of the pasture and get the bulls attention while we hauled ass across.



They are intimidating creatures!


----------



## farmer (Feb 6, 2016)

We just picked up this guy last week.


----------

